# in search of wabbits



## Upland

I love to rabbit hunt and years past I or should I say we had access to a lot of private land but most of us are reduced to public hunting closest place for me is Berlin Wildlife area I love this area but I haven't seen a Rabbit in years there! So I asking where is a good Public hunting area for rabbit's 

now when I was younger I would travel to different spots in search of good hunting but now that I'm older and had hip surgery that didn't go well I don't navigate as well But will still travel quite the distance for a good hunt 

I would appreciate any help Thanks in advance


----------



## MuskyFan

Be wary, wary quiet. He’s hunting bunny wabbits.


----------



## jmyers8

Seems like most state grounds aren't managed for rabbits and they get pounded hard. Last year I had luck waiting till after deer season and asking private landowners and got 3 or 4 spots. Even then it seems like there is patches of good rabbit populations then huge areas of low to no rabbits. Rabbit huntin in ohio is tough to say the least with or without dogs 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland

MuskyFan said:


> Be wary, wary quiet. He’s hunting bunny wabbits.


ahhh yep with my SICKLE took my shotgun waskly wabbit


----------



## colonel594

They are few and far between, you will find small areas that still hold them on public and as with any wild animal habitat is key. Not sure if you have hounds or not but your at a severe disadvantage if you don't. Jump kicking rabbits on public land probably isn't going to happen. 

As far as someone giving you spots, good luck.... Those of us that have found areas on public that hold them have spent LOTS of time kicking brush and working dogs to find those small prime areas that hold rabbits and are going to be very tight lipped about it.

IME west branch would be a better bet than Berlin..... There is a serious lack of management and timber cutting at Berlin and the majority of the terrain is either open field or mature hardwood, not ideal for rabbits. We have never had trouble finding rabbits at west branch.... Now being able to hunt them out there, that's a totally different problem. Most chases you never see the rabbit or dogs! It's so thick in areas you simply cannot get into them to hunt. Just like jmyers said, rabbit hunting and managing thickets simply isn't on the radar for the state.

If your able to get permission to hunt old farms with thick mature hedgerows and lots of brush piles that's always going to be your best bet. Also property that has been logged and is on its 3rd or 4th year of regrowth have definitely produced for us in the past. Highland town Reservoir comes to mind... They have a big focus on quail management and protection and do regular timber cutting. There's a mix of different age cuts all over down there. 

They are definitely still out there, but unfortunately there's no "easy" piece of property you can travel to and jump kick a bunch like the "good ol days" I hear guys talk about... Your going to have to put a lot of work in to get a few these days.


----------



## Doboy

colonel594 said:


> They are few and far between,
> *Your going to have to put a lot of work in to get a few these days*.



Yep Ditto that,,,,, x3. It sure is getting tough.

Just like out our club,,,, with 1000s of hog holes around, & bird dog hunters hitting every square inch,,,,,,
best way to get those bunnies, wait for full moon & deep snow,,,,,, 
go out at night with a pellet gun! (lmbo,,, just Kid'n,, I would never do that ;>)



FWIW,,, I got this resident PIMA RedTail that hangs around out back,,,,, so far this month, he's 2 for 2 on MY bunnies,,,,, along with about 15-20 bullfrogs!
I just wish this 'protected' sob hunted GROUND HOGS. ;>)


----------



## DeathFromAbove

D*#m coyotes ate them all


----------



## Upland

with all the foot traffic during pheasant season trampling thru the fields and not a rabbit plenty of deer was kicked up but not a rabbit insight still amazes me


----------



## jmyers8

Hopefully in 20 years from now there isn't the same thread about rabbits as there is grouse now sure wouldnt surprise me tho

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## colonel594

Upland said:


> with all the foot traffic during pheasant season trampling thru the fields and not a rabbit plenty of deer was kicked up but not a rabbit insight still amazes me


Your not going to find rabbits in grassy fields that you hunt stocked pheasants in....... No where near thick and nasty enough. Go to the thick stuff and that's where your going to find them......


----------



## Upland

hahaha Millennial Rabbits hunted plenty of rabbits in grassy fields but a lot was shot in thickets Maybe I'm thinking wrong but with all that traffic at times you would think that at least one rabbit would kick up


----------



## Muddy

I have a lot of rabbits in my CRP grass. Rabbits do use native warm season grasses. Switch grass makes really good rabbit cover.


----------



## Uglystix

Feral Cats too! They’re everywhere. 


DeathFromAbove said:


> D*#m coyotes ate them all


----------



## wolfenstein

I usually have 8+ in the yard and neighboring fields late summer. Once season rolls around, all I see is patches of fur in the yard. Seems like it's too easy for the hawks once the leaves are gone.


----------



## EB1221

wait for a little snow so you can track 'em. at least you will know if there are any around. I still find some at the grand river area but like it has been said.....lots of work for 1 bunny. need a dog.
EB


----------



## garhtr

My beagles are gone but I love rabbits and still go jump shooting 2- 4 times a year. 








Hunting will be best in late Jan/Feb as rabbit rut begins to kick in. Public areas with good cover will still have bunny's and most hunters will over look areas they " think" have been decimated from early pressure.
If able pick days after a big warm up or a warm drizzly day and avoid clear bitter days when rabbits might seek holes.
A light snow can be helpful in locating spots that contain rabbits but generally they are where the cover is but jump shooting can be productive on public








Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Upland

yep the good old day's We used to limit on public as well as private and I agree with all tips been hunting for over 50 years it just seems like us sportsman pay more and more for less and less as mentioned about Berlin being neglected it's horrible and selling the public hunting land on Price street I feel that they are killing the sport


----------



## Junebug2320

Got out of the service and decided to try and kick up some bunnies on public land. I vowed never to do that again. Didnt see squat. And we walked and walked. Got a beagle after that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catstalker1956

I remember hunting AEP in the sixty's, seventy's and so on. Our dogs would run from the time we started until dark sometimes. Three years ago I sold my dogs. Would hit patches once in awhile but it was not like the old days. We used to run foxes also. A lot of good times.


----------

